# Deltamethrin? Scalibor Protector Bands?



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I've not used them before, but I've got a couple to try on the girls this spring. I don't know of any particular seizure risk using them.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

This is an active discussion on the Tick List. They are apparently very effective and require a prescription. They are also highly toxic if ingested, so that is something to be careful of.

Ticks and Scalibor&reg


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Tahnee GR said:


> This is an active discussion on the Tick List. They are apparently very effective and require a prescription. They are also highly toxic if ingested, so that is something to be careful of.
> 
> Ticks and Scalibor&reg


Thank you so much for sharing this! With two other dogs in the house, one a nine month old Golden landshark, this is critical information.

Blessings!
Lucy


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Actually, I think they are not very toxic if ingested. We had a rep come and talk to us and I THINK that is what I heard. The other collars with amitraz were toxic if ingested. Check with the company that makes Scalibor.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

From the presentation, I remember thinking we could use this product on our multiple dogs.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The link I posted is from the manufacturer. The pdf does not give a lot of details but says:

Harmful if swallowed or absorbed through skin. Causes moderate eye irritation. Avoid contact with skin, eyes, or
clothing. Wash thoroughly with soap and water after handling.
Do not use on puppies under 12 weeks. Consult a veterinarian before using this product on debilitated, aged,
pregnant, medicated or nursing animals. Sensitivities may occur after using ANY pesticide products for pets. If
signs of sensitivity occur, remove collar and bathe your pet with mild soap and rinse with large amounts of water. If
signs continue, consult a veterinarian immediately.
This collar is intended for use only as an insecticide generator and is not to be taken internally by man or animals.

It sounds like a fairly standard warning but again, not as much information as I think the product insert would have.

Interesting-apparently it works via friction. It spreads in much the same manner as I believe the spot ons work, by travelling through the oily layer of the skin.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I heard the same as Sally's Mom. Not nearly so toxic as the Preventic collars.

I got a couple of samples to try on my girls. They's been on for about 10 days now and I'm surprised to say they seem very secure. My girls wrestle and bite each other's necks all the time. The collar is a bit stretchy and the girls haven't damaged them yet. It really early in our tick season so I don't know how well they work yet.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

IowaGold said:


> I heard the same as Sally's Mom. Not nearly so toxic as the Preventic collars.
> 
> I got a couple of samples to try on my girls. They's been on for about 10 days now and I'm surprised to say they seem very secure. My girls wrestle and bite each other's necks all the time. The collar is a bit stretchy and the girls haven't damaged them yet. It really early in our tick season so I don't know how well they work yet.


Thank you for this post. I look forward to hearing how the collars work.

Blessings!
Lucy


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

I tried the collars on the first 2 of the 5. They had trouble keeping balance and they threw up throughout the day. It was very( I repeat very) scary. I will not use them again.


----------

